# Dr jobs in canada.



## ssc (Jun 15, 2009)

I am a medical dr interested to move & work in canada permanently.

Does anyone have any info about the medical licensing & visa rules?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ssc said:


> I am a medical dr interested to move & work in canada permanently.
> 
> Does anyone have any info about the medical licensing & visa rules?


You should contact the Medical Licencing Authority for the Province(s) that interest you most, There is another thread on this site where a doctor from South Africa is relocating to Northern Saskatchewan.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/21891-hi-everyone.html


----------



## Snathico (May 9, 2009)

*hey!*

I just saw your original question. i think u need to google all canada provinces,the colleges have different regulations you'll see which one interests you more.im going to saskatchewan becoz it's easy getting there,firstly you write exams when you get there unlike other provinces like alberta,it's a little bit longer cos u write while u still in your country. The visa process takes 6- 8 wks because there r medicals required and they r sent to Nairobi.

hope to hear from you. All the best


Snathico


----------



## ssc (Jun 15, 2009)

thanx for the reply. did u have to do the 8weeks in all the major disciplines before getting the job? are u getting in as a medical officer or registrar? how long do u have before u do exams & get the license? do u get in on a temporary license & then work your way to a more permanent license?did u get in using an agent or on your own?how long did it take from applying to getting accepted.what is the salary like.sorry, i know this is personal so dont answer if u dont want to. sorry for all these questions.


----------



## Snathico (May 9, 2009)

*hi*

hey there

i'm assuming you chose saskatchewan as it is the easiest port of entry.yes u need 8 wks rotation in int medicine, paeds, o & g, surgery,they say psychiatry is a bonus becoz it'l help you get full licence easier in future.first of all every1 gets temporal licence for one yr,within this 1yr u need to challenge an exam called CAPE within your 5/6 mnths of arrival, passing this exam will enable your extension of your temp licence, there r many exams u need to write b4 you'll be granted full licence(takes 5 yrs to complete everything). the pay is OUTRAGEOUSLY GOOD!  there r so many grants programs if you promise to stay longer! like in my case i'll have 12 mnths free accomodation & car, imagine that! give me your email add so i can detail u further.

my husband is doing recruitment jobs, when do u wanna go? which province do u wanna go to?

i hope this helps to answer your questions.


----------



## sengabo (Jun 16, 2009)

Dear Snathico,

Thx for ur help & effort.

I am a doctor from Egypt working in Kuwait

I am interested in saskatchewan & if u do not mind i need more details 

about getting a medical vacancy there....more details & links if u can.

I know about MCCEE ,Q1,Q2

but if there is a shortcut to get a temporary licence in saskatchewan , it will be great!!

My email : [email protected]


I do appreciate ur help!


----------



## Snathico (May 9, 2009)

*hi*

How are you? i think you're interested in moving to saskatchewan. firstly i need to tell you my hubby does recruitment,you need to have all the rotations as i've mentioned b4 in a teaching hospital,you need 24 mnths of training. let me know if u're interested,u can inbox me [removed by moderator - advertising]

Hope to hear from you soon.

Snathico


----------



## sengabo (Jun 16, 2009)

Dear Snathico,

plz check ur inbox.

Ciao


----------



## sengabo (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Snathico

can u check ur husband email inbox again

thank you


----------

